# What movies do certain types enjoy?



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

Not particularly keen on watching films but I have this obsession of watching mind boggling ones or fantasy/supernatural and I really dislike mindless ones because they just feel like a waste of time :S
-Inception, Shutter Island, The Curious Case of Benjamin Buttons, The Prestige, Sherlock Holmes
-Harry Potter, Mummy


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

INTJ:

Psychological thriller - e.g. Mulholland Drive, Donnie Darko, Memento
Science fiction - e.g. Inception, The Matrix, Star Wars
Drama - e.g. American History X, Memoirs of a Geisha, The Social Network
Historical/Epic - e.g. Gladiator, 300, Kingdom of Heaven
Mystery - e.g. Gone Baby Gone, Silence of the Lambs, The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
Crime - e.g. Ocean's 11, The Departed, Goodfellas
Comic book - e.g. V for Vendetta, The Dark Knight, Watchmen
Anime - e.g. Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Romance - e.g. 500 Days of Summer, Lost in Translation, Eternal Sunshine on the Spotless Mind
Action - e.g. Kill Bill, Fast Five, Casino Royale
Adventure - e.g. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Tiger ; Lords of the Ring; Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

I am an ISFJ...so I am into Drama and Romance (or chick flick if you say!)...and mostly Comedy, but not like superbad which to me wasn't even funny, maybe pineapple express and hangover...and certainly no Horror!!! I hate the surprises, plus it is just plain scary.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

ENFJ. And I like [in order of preference]

1. Science Fiction / Fantasy [I'm a sucker for ALL things Sci-Fi and Fantasy no matter how good or bad]
2. Non-genre specific movies like: "The Fountain", "Bridge To Terabithea", "Pan's Labyrinth"
3. 3D Animations [Haven't seen one I didn't like yet]
4. Sports Movies [Favourites are: "Coach Carter", "The Invincible", "Cinderella Man", "The Hurricane"
5. Inspirational Dramas with socio-political messages like: "Dangerous Minds", "Freedom Writers", "The Great Debaters" etc
6. Teen Movies [Guilty pleasure]
7. 80's and 90's Action flicks when I was growing up [Maybe some of the modern era like "Red", "The Expendables"]
8. Superhero Movies [Haven't seen one I didn't like]. 

I do NOT like romantic comedies generally until and unless I'm in the mood
I do not watch horror flicks at all.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

I like drama, thriller and horror, especially combined. Some favorites are Donnie Darko, Double Indemnity, The Seventh Seal, All About Eve, Pan's Labyrinth, Black Swan. I would make sense if sensors like visual films more. But I also enjoy cheap horror movies where women are attacked in the shower or teenagers get slaughtered in a cabin in the woods. Possibly a sign of inferior sensation.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I'm an INFP and I love fantasy, tragic romantic, horror and some! adventure movies
I love:
Moulin rouge
National treasure
the mummy
Dorian grey
Inglourious basterds
V for vandetta
Paul  loved that one 
Potc
Lotr 
HP
Titanic
Mine, yours, ours

BUT I HATE CSI AND OTHER POLICE MOVIES


----------



## ElleChi (Mar 1, 2012)

i love all movies...if it has romance in it. i just love it when two people are in love. the emotions they go through to get over the obstacles and stuff


----------

